# These new Kistler's look sweet



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 16, 2010)

https://www.kistlerrods.com/p/KR/c-mirco-mt-rods/McMag68MHC.html

I really want one of these for senkos and weightless t-rigs..

I've never owned a kistler but these new ones look too good to resist. I love split grips, and I've always wanted to try micro guides. I think they will have an even bigger impact with lighter baits, especially in the backlash category.


The thing that interests me the most is this: The reel seat design is unlike any other. We have modified the screw down thread to make it possible to place your index finger right on the graphite blank. This will allow you to really feel the strike. Comfort is the only way to describe this handle/reel seat set up. Try one and you will soon enjoy the benefits of fishing with the best. 

I've always been a big fan of exposed blanks, but never seen one like this. Carrot stix have nothing but blank, but I think its sort of uncomfortable (by the way, they just came out with a microguide version as well)

Anyways, looks pretty cool. I've never given Kistlers a try, so it might be about time I hopped off the mojo bandwagon lol


----------



## poolie (Feb 17, 2010)

My step brother is a rod builder and has several with the micro guides and likes them. He also does the spiral wrap of the guides which is a little weird looking but he says that's the way to go. I may have to get him to build me one of those.

I've got several Kistler Helium LTA's and a couple of their now discontinued Argon's and I've been pleased with them all. We just spent a dump load on an exterior home renovation so I doubt I'll be buying any additional rods in the near future, but when I do one of the new Kistler's will be on the short list.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a short history with Kistler rods. It started in Oct when I was given an LTA 7'6" flipping stick for my birthday. On the third trip out I was popping a jig off of some brush and about 18" of the tip just fell off, literally just slumped over without a sound. I got home and looked on their website and was a bit worried about the warranty because I wasn't the original purchaser but the folks at Kistler worked with me and got me a replacement within days. I have since gotten another LTA spinning rod and a few of their cheaper "carbon steel" series rods. These are some seriously nice rods IMHO for the price tag. Very sensitive and very light, and the handle setup is very comfortable and keeps your fingers on the blank even when holding it in different positions. 

COME ON SPRING!!!


----------



## gizfawfish (Feb 17, 2010)

If I I'd be carefull, because i ahve heard that all of the new kistlers are having big problems with the rod guides wraps are all unwrapping and all the guides will fall off your rod. Best of luck to ya :|


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.. I got to thinking maybe I should want until midseason to see some reviews


----------



## russ010 (Feb 18, 2010)

my first "high-end" rod was a Kistler Helium LTA 5 years ago... I broke it last year and haven't sent it in yet. Only bad part is there is only about half of it left... the other half is at the bottom of a lake.

I do have another Helium LTA though.. not the split grip, I hate them... (even though I now have 5 of the Skeet Reese rods). I use the LTA for my shakey head, and the other LTA i used for weightless worm fishing.

I'm not sold on micro guides yet... I'm going to let the market test them and use them for a while before I go that route... but I personally don't see me buying anything but Skeet rods from here on out. If you do get one of those Skeet rods, the Spinnerbait/Worm and Jerkbait rod are the best all around rods for EVERYTHING. And they are sensitive. I've just bought 2 of the shakeyhead spinning reels and they are awesome... especially with the new Abu Garcia Soron reels spooled with $40 Tatsu 8lb fluoro... strongest line I have ever used and I've yet to nick it even though I've tried


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 18, 2010)

russ010 said:


> my first "high-end" rod was a Kistler Helium LTA 5 years ago... I broke it last year and haven't sent it in yet. Only bad part is there is only about half of it left... the other half is at the bottom of a lake.
> 
> I do have another Helium LTA though.. not the split grip, I hate them... (even though I now have 5 of the Skeet Reese rods). I use the LTA for my shakey head, and the other LTA i used for weightless worm fishing.
> 
> I'm not sold on micro guides yet... I'm going to let the market test them and use them for a while before I go that route... but I personally don't see me buying anything but Skeet rods from here on out. If you do get one of those Skeet rods, the Spinnerbait/Worm and Jerkbait rod are the best all around rods for EVERYTHING. And they are sensitive. I've just bought 2 of the shakeyhead spinning reels and they are awesome... especially with the new Abu Garcia Soron reels spooled with $40 Tatsu 8lb fluoro... strongest line I have ever used and I've yet to nick it even though I've tried



I've considered those for a long time.. but for some reason I find myself not buying one until I can afford a reel to match 8)


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't like the feel of the skeet's myself. They just feel kind of wispy to me. I have not heard of the kistlers losing there guides (thanks for hte heads up). If I were you I would get my hands on one of the new Abu Garcia Vandettas and see how it feels. I was in BPS last month, and WOW.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 19, 2010)

I played with the Vendetta and Vengence rods the other day .... and they do feel good

My skeet rods aren't wispy - of course I don't throw anything bigger than 1/4oz... wonder if that's the difference


----------



## Hydrilla (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if they use regular sized tip top guides? It looks like it in the pics. A dilemma faced by rod builders (including myself- I'm building 2 rods right now with micros) is whether to use a tip top with the smallest ring available that has a tube that fits the blank you are building on, or do you use a micro tip top and cut the tube to fit, and then wrap/epoxy it afterwards. There are no braced micro tip tops big enough to fit most bass rods, only unbraced ones. These unbraced tip tops do not appear to be strong enough for bass applications, and the feedback I've read agrees with that point.

I'm not knowledgeable enough to know if you lose much of the benefit of going with micros by using a tip top with a regular sized ring. Maybe one of the experienced rod builders here would like to comment.


----------



## poolie (Feb 19, 2010)

I read (I think on Kistler's site) something about how they were going to address the tip issue, but my feable mind can't remember the details.


----------



## Brine (Feb 19, 2010)

I got an email from Kistler today with these specials.

$50 Off Z-Bone LE & ST Rods
Coupon Code: VIPZBONE0210MS
Add a Z-Bone rod to your cart, 
and enter coupon code at checkout.
Expires March 1, 2010

Carbon Steel Rods: Buy 1 Get 1 FREE!
Coupon Code: VIPCS0210BF
Add two of the rods to your cart, and use coupon code at checkout.
Expires March 1, 2010

$100 Off Select Helium 2 LTX Rods
Coupon Code: VIPLTX0210HP
Add a rod to your cart, and use coupon code at checkout.
Expires March 1, 2010


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 19, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I played with the Vendetta and Vengence rods the other day .... and they do feel good
> 
> My skeet rods aren't wispy - of course I don't throw anything bigger than 1/4oz... wonder if that's the difference



It might be too that I haven't actually fished with one. My limited exposure has been playing with them in Cabela's/BPS.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 19, 2010)

Brine said:


> I got an email from Kistler today with these specials.
> 
> $50 Off Z-Bone LE & ST Rods
> Coupon Code: VIPZBONE0210MS
> ...



Here's another tip if you do use one of these to save even more... Add one of the rods to your cart then go to checkout. When it asks for your info, click "Place Order Without Account". Don't fill anything out yet, click on some other kind of rod first, and select one of those rods. Now, close the web browser... before it closes, it will stop saying you can save an extra $27.50. Click cancel to stay on the page and it will automatically update the cart to show the savings... - and if you buy more than one rod, each rod you add will give you an extra $27.50 off....


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 22, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > I got an email from Kistler today with these specials.
> ...



What the?


----------



## lswoody (Feb 27, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.. I got to thinking maybe I should want until midseason to see some reviews



Always a good idea to wait and see how others like them before you buy.


----------

